# Is this natural ok?



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi All,

First post here.

I do not own any slings yet.

Been deliberating over Scout vs Clone vs Predator etc.

I was just out in the garden and cut this fork from an olive tree.

Is it worth my while to continue working with this fork?

Should I be removing the bark and finish up nicely?

Would the Alliance Rubber 25075 bands be ok to use with it?

Thanks and looking forward to the journey.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep! Follow the angle of the right to the left. String it up and shoot that puppy!

Welcome aboard! You will get crazier from here. :banana:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That's a nice one. The sky's the limit. Itll be able to use any bands or tubes


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I would definitely finish it. I learned a lot about shooting from making them. It gives you an inside perspective. I learned what shooting style and What was comfortable for my hand and eye. Where as buying a prefabricated one you have to make it work for you, verses designing it by feel so the slingshot wants to cooperate with you. I like turning the fork over in my hands finding the right finger positions and palm swell space. It also gives you a more intimate relationship with it, (being its creator and all.) You get to personalize it how ever you desire. I'm not saying bought ones are bad because i wish I had a few. But you should finish it, at least you'll have something to shoot until you figure out what you want to purchase. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

OK thanks.

I'll start removing the bark and then working the underlying wood.

I am not much of a craftsman but should get something workable out of it.

If I go with the Alliance Rubber 25075 bands then what size ammo should I be looking at?

1/2" clay?

3/8" steel?

other?

What the best way to attach the bands to the forks and to the leather pouch?


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

BRUH!!!! that is a great frame you got there. Season it first before you peel the bark and start working.

Loaded questions there. My method is....
Rubber to pouch: butcher's twine constrictor knot
Rubber to frame: OTT with wrap and tuck

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Stay safe and forget about the clone. You have a nice fork there. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! And that is a good looking piece! Finish her up! Im looking forward ti seeing it finished! Get going there's shoot'n to be done!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is an awesome fork... Loads of potential in there. I would try to use its natural shape rather than try make it a clone f something else.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looks good for a natural.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with flipgun, cut that left fork identical to the right and sling away.

You could also peel the bark and start whittling on it until it fits your hand like a glove. Is the fork dead and dry or was it cut fresh from a live tree? If it were fresh, it most likely will start cracking as it dries.

Have fun and keep us updated!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome! Great fork!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

nice looking fork! Definitely a shooter in there


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks to all of you for your words of encouragement.

I planed some of the ark of yesterday and put it into a turned off (as at 400 before turning it off) oven overnight.

Looked good this morning. Will continue with more sanding.

Would the Alliance Rubber 25075 bands be ok to use with it?

As a first timer and with the above setup should I go with 3/8" steel or 1/2" clay ammo?


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

I used a rasp to remove most of the bark, then left it in the oven overnight with it have been switched off at 400F.

This morning I used a plan sander with 150 grit disk to remove the rest of the bark and to smooth things out generally.

I shortened the longer fork.

I then hand sanded with a foam sanding block.

Finally I wiped it all down with a raw linseed and thinnners mixture.

Other than doing a final wax polish I don't intend doing much more.

Now I need to find bands and ammo.


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

Now I have more forks than I know what to do with! Been raiding the olive tree.

Just ordered a whole bunch of office bands.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

samsat said:


> Now I have more forks than I know what to do with! Been raiding the olive tree.
> Just ordered a whole bunch of office bands.


Top notch work there.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice! Really like the shapes of the two on the bottom row.


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

Just got my #64 bands and quickly put together one of the smaller forks.

Matched with 10mm clay balls it works really well with no handslap.

Next will be to try 2x2 and see how much more power I get before handslap creeps in.

I know you warned me it would be addictive.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Try 2 at the fork and one at the pouch. It will have more power than 2X2.


----------



## samsat (Apr 2, 2020)

So now I have 3 home made naturals.

The first chunky one with flat bands. Too powerful for my clay ball ammo.

Then my unfinished fork with 1x2 bands.

And then a newly finished one using 2 at the fork and one at the pouch as suggested by Grandpa Grumpy.

On the unfinished one I tied the paracord loops from left to right on the newly finished one, after seeing Nathan's video I tied them front to back.

I am not sure if it makes any difference in accuracy.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice, i love the smell of olive wood.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

looks like you're on the right track. welcome & enjoy.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You are going great guns!...or ah slingshots...


----------

